# Who here prefab's?



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys prefab? Looking to start doing this. :thumbsup:
For sure going to do water heaters and carriers.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have probably prefabbed over 1,000 bathroom groups for apartments. Cut and Dry.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

curtis2kul said:


> Just wondering what you guys prefab? Looking to start doing this. :thumbsup:
> For sure going to do water heaters and carriers.


Explain please. How are you going to prefab a wh.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have probably prefabbed over 1,000 bathroom groups for apartments. Cut and Dry.


Must be hard to get it through the front door of the buiding if it is all connected


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Explain please. How are you going to prefab a wh.


I meant dual heater setups, boiler setups, recirc pumps, mixing valves, etc.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Must be hard to get it through the front door of the buiding if it is all connected


never heard of a sledge hammer?


----------

